

Glam Media Raises $50 Million In Private Equity At $750 Million Valuation - aresant
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/02/glam-media-on-a-roll-raises-raises-50-million-valued-at-750-million/

======
aresant
AOL should do everything they can to aquire GLAM, seems like GLAM has the
business model in place that AOL is desperately trying to develop.

Who are other suitors?

